# Trustone cracking when pressing parts



## dudstuen (Mar 13, 2014)

I'm sure this has been discussed but can't find a thread on it. I'm having problem pressing blood jasper trustone on Majest. Jr. without it cracking. I have reamed ends, pressed slow and as gentle as possible, but still have problem. I have done other trustone in past with no problems, I'm at a lost, is it me or the trustone weak? I'm turning my third blank now. I Thank everyone in advance for any help,advice, etc. Dave


----------



## yorkie (Mar 13, 2014)

I have never had that problem with tru-stone however, I did have a lot of problems with cracking on CA and acrylics a little while ago and discovered that there was CA or other glue/polishing compound building up on the inside of the tube and this decreased the inside diameter fractionally, but enough to create more pressure and crack the CA or acrylic.  I have since taken to using a fine round file and running it inside the tube and wiping it out before I press the parts.

Also, make sure the parts are perfectly lined up and not slightly askew, as this will crack it every time.  It's easily done too!


----------



## thewishman (Mar 13, 2014)

That is an expensive problem. When I turn some expensive and/or brittle materials, I sand the inside of the brass tube unlit the pen parts can just slide in. Then I put a bit of blue Locktite on the brass and assemble the pen. After securing the parts, I use a q-tip to wipe off the extra Locktite inside the tube. Be sure to clean up any drips - you don't want a stray drip sealing your centerband threads together.

My Harbor Freight rotary tool was worth the $8, so I now use a transfer punch with Abranet taped to the end in a Jacobs chuck in the headstock to sand the inside of the brass tubes:


----------



## The Penguin (Mar 13, 2014)

you're not the only one with this problem:

http://www.penturners.org/forum/f14/red-jasper-issues-found-118675/

http://www.penturners.org/forum/f14/red-jasper-117241/


----------



## Ted iin Michigan (Mar 13, 2014)

Yes, I've had the same issue. Lost an absolutely gorgeous White Horse Jasper TS on a PSI magnetic Graduate that way. And one or 2 others. I think the mag Grad kit was the issue, though. Had the same prob on a couple other of the same kits. 

So when I do TS, I try to remember to ream the inside of the tube first to remove any residual burr or epoxy. After that I do a hand press fit as a test. If it still looks excessively tight, I wrap 220 around a transfer punch and sand until it almost fits. If it winds up too loose, I put a wee bit of CA in the tube before pressing it home. Gotta be careful with that step - no 2nd chances.


----------



## Swagopenturner (Mar 15, 2014)

All the ideas listed above help. Another to try is Pre-stressing the tubes. Prior to gluing on the blank, assemble the part to the tube ans then dis-assemble it. This is very time consuming and I think a real pain. But, when you consider the cost of the Tru-Stone and the cost of the kit, it is a small price of insurance. Did you get the Tru-Stone blanks from me? Make sure you are turning only PLIABLE Tru-Stone and not the REGULAR Tru-Stone. There is a real difference. The main one being the Regular Tru-Stone is more brittle then the Pliable.


----------



## Mr Vic (Mar 15, 2014)

Is there a specific part that causes it to crack? I refinished a Cocobola Sedona cap 3 or 4 time before I discovered the center band rings were wider then the center-band. The rings acted like a shear before the center band bottomed out on the tube.


----------



## Ted iin Michigan (Mar 15, 2014)

Mark - No, it was a while back (before I bought from you).


----------



## eliasbboy (Mar 16, 2014)

WHY did I not read this thread sooner.  

I JUST cracked a trustone green malachite tonight.  I will attempt a redo in the morning using these suggestions.


----------



## johncrane (Mar 17, 2014)

After sanding the brass tube. Don't forget to deburr the inner edge of the brass,then use a Cotton Ear Bud to smear on some Vaseline-white petroleum jelly,If a kit and blank costs over 60/80 dollars pre fitting the brass is not that hard and is piece of mind knowing the pen won't be returned with cracked ends. when you pre fit a tube you must be able to turn between centers ie live center/dead center, because the bushing will be loose after stretching the brass, if not just ream the brass with 240 grt. i think it's stupid how tight fitting some of these kit parts are.


----------



## johncrane (Mar 17, 2014)

deleted posting is very slow from oz happy happy


----------

